# Is paneling and hot glue safe for tortoises?



## Gooch (Dec 10, 2016)

Hi guys. Sorry for making so many threads, but I just had a few more questions. I made a little box made from wood paneling and a hot glue gun to plant things in my tortoises enclosure. I was wondering if paneling and hot glue was safe for tortoises, and I wouldnt have to seal it. I am pretty sure that hot glue is safe, but I am unsure about the paneling. Thanks guys!


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144 (Dec 11, 2016)

I'm more worried about the hot glue cause torts taste test everything ! So if they can get to it ? Can they pass it ?


----------



## Beasty_Artemis (Dec 11, 2016)

I wouldn't use hot glue. I have had multiple experiences with the stuff failing and just falling off surfaces. 
Get wood glue, or aquarium sealant. You might have to sit back and wait a little bit for it to set up, but isn't that better than the cost of the time it takes to re-do something?
Always gotta give my mom that lecture when she is doing her projects....


----------



## Maro2Bear (Dec 11, 2016)

And, id also be worried about paneling plus humidity. Combo of paneling plus water equals lots of warping...... Are you planning on coating the paneling?


----------



## Tom (Dec 11, 2016)

What kind of "paneling" are we talking about? Picture maybe?

I agree that hot glue is not reliable enough. You need to frame it and screw or nail it together.

GE Silicone I is a great product to use for sealing the joints and preventing leaks.

Is this an open topped table or a closed chamber? A planter box?


----------



## Gooch (Dec 11, 2016)

It is a opened topped table. The paneling I am using looks kinda like this: http://www.rockler.com/baltic-birch...Bn5Cxe2eIei-iewLCUpxryuDPTnP0lZrAcBoCgujw_wcB I am going to use silicone, as the hot glue has already fallen off. I am planning on coating the paneling with KILZ sealer


----------



## Tom (Dec 11, 2016)

Gooch said:


> It is a opened topped table. The paneling I am using looks kinda like this: http://www.rockler.com/baltic-birch...Bn5Cxe2eIei-iewLCUpxryuDPTnP0lZrAcBoCgujw_wcB I am going to use silicone, as the hot glue has already fallen off. I am planning on coating the paneling with KILZ sealer



I use plywood like that for all of my builds. It should work well for you. You will need to frame and screw or nail it together though. Glue won't hold up by itself. I prime with KillZ 2 and I paint with Behr exterior semi-gloss. This should work in an open table. After painting I let it sit somewhere with good ventilation for a week or so before use. If indoors I run a low speed fan on it during that "curing" time. Once its dry and cured and there are no more fumes, you should be good to go.


----------

